# Looking  for a 4 jaw 5" chuck for my mini mill.



## Ken from ontario (Jul 23, 2018)

I have on a few occasions needed a 4 jaw chuck but always convinced myself it is not going to be used often enough to earn its keep but now I'm passed that and want  not only a 4 jaw chuck but the biggest I can put on a mini mill which is a 5".
Now I'm wondering how many of you mini mill owners have a 4 jaw independent chuck? and  what make/model /size did you get?
I only know one reliable place to buy this chuck from and that's LMS, they sell model 2338 but it needs an adapter  to fit on my lathe, does any of you own this model? what do you think of the quality ? I'm sure there are better chucks out there but all I need is a 4 jaw chuck that doesn't need to be modified in order to make it acceptable. LMS has not disappointed me yet but I thought your opinions on this model and/or other manufacturers would be valuable now before I pull the trigger.
So if you got a 4 jaw chuck, please let me know about the,make/model , size, quality, price, etc.
Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 23, 2018)

Check Busy Bee Ken. They have a 5 inch for $165 CDN with free shipping. I bought an 8 inch from them, was on clearance. Didn't think it would be great but needed something for smaller work, my 16 inch will only close to 1 inch. I was impressed, forget the numbers now but runout 5 or 6 inches from the chuck was negligible.

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks Greg, the problem is I don't know if this one will fit the flange on my lathe , I may have to buy the adapter from LMS which might work ,but it may not. with the LMS model it is a sure fit.


----------



## royesses (Jul 24, 2018)

I have the LMS 5" 4 jaw and adapter for my 7x10 lathe. It is really too big and heavy for my lathe. The little 250 watt motor just does not like it and will trip the breaker when trying to go to hi rpm. The adapter and chuck do fit properly though.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 24, 2018)

royesses said:


> I have the LMS 5" 4 jaw and adapter for my 7x10 lathe. It is really too big and heavy for my lathe. The little 250 watt motor just does not like it and will trip the breaker when trying to go to hi rpm. The adapter and chuck do fit properly though.
> 
> Roy


Roy, are you not using that chuck any more? or maybe you are thinking of get a bigger lathe and use that chuck  eventually.
I've also heard  what  you just described , that smaller motors do have a hard time getting up to top speed ,I suppose it would also take a long time to come to a dead stop due to the extra weight/diameter.I think the 500 Watt brushless motor on my lms 5200 could handle that  size chuck though.

Thanks for chiming in Roy, it's too bad your lathe can't handle that chuck.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 24, 2018)

Roy ,do you know the model # of your  4 jaw chuck? if you're thinking of selling it and it is #2338, please let me know.


----------



## royesses (Jul 24, 2018)

It's a 2346 = 2338 + the adapter:
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2346

You pay the shipping , you can have it.

I don't use it. Needs a good home. LMS shows 14 lbs for the weight.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 24, 2018)

That's one great offer and very generous of you. we'll talk via PMs about the price ,it does fits my lathe if I buy a 2961 adapter for it, thanks Roy, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## royesses (Jul 24, 2018)

The adapter on it is for the 7x10 spindle. The registration recess on the adapter is 55mm, I don't know if it can be machined out for your spindle. If so you would not need to buy the adapter. Comes with chuck key. Never been used. I have no need for it.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 24, 2018)

royesses said:


> The adapter on it is for the 7x10 spindle. The registration recess on the adapter is 55mm, I don't know if it can be machined out for your spindle


It should be alright, my lathe has a 4" chuck with a 72 mm registration boss .


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have the 2338 4 jaw from LMS.  I assume you mean you have a 7x lathe?  I got it for my LMS 8x20 lathe.  My lathe has electronic braking.  With the 3” 3-jaw it stops fast but the 5” 4-jaw it takes a few revolutions then it stops.  
This 4 jaw is a solid chuck.  The jaws are mounted tight in the slots and the pinions are tight in the keepers as well.  You’ll be happy with this chuck.  
Just a recemendation, I’m pretty sure that the backing plate will have a 3 hole pattern and a 4 hole pattern as it is somewhat universal and you will have to drill holes to mount the chuck.  Check with LMS on that to make sure.  If you do have to drill additional holes, I recommend that you fill the unused holes with steel slugs.  I didnt at first and I had a vibration at 600-700 rpm’s.  I loctite 638’d the slugs in place and the vibration is gone.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 26, 2018)

9t8z28 said:


> I’m pretty sure that the backing plate will have a 3 hole pattern and a 4 hole pattern as it is somewhat universal and you will have to drill holes to mount the chuck. Check with LMS on that to make sure. If you do have to drill additional holes, I recommend that you fill the unused holes with steel slugs. I didnt at first and I had a vibration at 600-700 rpm’s. I loctite 638’d the slugs in place and the vibration is gone.


Thanks for the tip,  I'll look into it if I buy a 2961 adapter for it , I may not have to since Roy is sending me his 4 jaw chuck which comes with a backing plate but I may still need to deal with  the old holes or drilling new ones so your tip may come in handy, thank you for your post.
My lathe is 7 X 16 .


----------



## royesses (Jul 26, 2018)

LMS shows the 5200 that Ken has is a 4" spindle model, while a standard mini lathe is a 3" spindle. The adapter I sent is for the 5" to 3" conversion. It has a 55mm recess diameter and Kens spindle is 72mm. So the adapter will need to have the recess bored out to 72mm and holes drilled for the larger diameter bolt circle and they are 3 8mm studs where the 3" spindle uses 6mm studs. I think it may be possible for Ken to make the adapter work.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 26, 2018)

royesses said:


> I think it may be possible for Ken to make the adapter work.



I can't wait to work on that adapter Roy, I've done a couple of project like that so I'm hoping I could make it work, it can be tricky to drill the new holes just right but I'm thinking if I make the chuck fit nice and tight on the adapter, drilling the new holes will be much easier.
BTW, Thank you again Roy , Hope to get a chance to make it up to you.


----------



## royesses (Jul 26, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I can't wait to work on that adapter Roy, I've done a couple of project like that so I'm hoping I could make it work, it can be tricky to drill the new holes just right but I'm thinking if I make the chuck fit nice and tight on the adapter, drilling the new holes will be much easier.
> BTW, Thank you again Roy , Hope to get a chance to make it up to you.



Ken I think you can do it. The tough part is getting it chucked so it is bored out with no run out. As you said once the adapter fits tight on the spindle you can mark  the mounting holes and drill and tap for 8mm studs. Fortunately The 55mm recess is already concentric with zero run out so you can use an indicator to get it centered for boring.

Ken you have already made it up to me. I am so happy that a good person can use it. I am tracking the shipment. It left Tulsa ,OK at 543 am.
If you have any problem with USPS tracking let me know. I can send you updates.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 26, 2018)

Locating and drilling the mounting holes is not a big problem but mounting  and centering the back plate itself could be an issue . I am thinking of machining an arbor to fit in the center hole and tap a hole in the center of it and connect it to a long rod that would stick out from the back of the lathe so I can tighten it and then mic the backplate and center it that way, I'll see once I have it in my hands,. there could be other ways to mount the back plate on my lathe with the registration recess facing out.

I do have the tracking # you sent me but never checked the status yet , I'm not worried, in all the years of dealing with USPS I have never had a single issue with their service, same goes with our Canada post, I think by next friday or I'll have my chuck.


----------

